# Pear wine



## TexasCzech (Sep 16, 2013)

I have about 20 lbs of ripe pears in the frig and I need a good recipe for some wine. Can any one help?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 16, 2013)

If you want a wine to drink fast, i would take all 20 and make a 3 gallon batch of dragon blood using the pears instead of the mixed fruit...
that should give you a very nice pear taste, and could drink early.


----------

